# Show your fish and tanks



## Lorgakor (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a new obsession, fish! It went from tarantulas to fish. Fish take up a whole lot more room lol!

Sorry for the crappy pics, I haven't learned how to take very good fish pics yet.

I have a 10 gallon fry tank, a 37 gallon and a 90 gallon.

10 gallon with 30 or so Green Severum fry. 


37 gallon with 4 clown loaches, 6 redline torpedo barbs, 2 male bettas and a peacock eel.


Crowntail betta





Veiltail betta





Loaches and barbs

Peacock eel


90 gallon with 4 clown loaches, 1 featherfin synodontis, 1 jack dempsey, 1 threadfin acara, 1 L200 pleco, 2 bala sharks and 4 boesmani rainbows.


Threadfin acara recovering from cloudy eye

Featherfin syno

L200







Lets see pics of your fish and tanks!


----------



## scorpio1 (Jul 13, 2009)

very nice tanks you have there i used to work in a aquatics shop and have loads of setups inlcuding my fav of the lot surisalmus naterii but unfortunatly i have lost pics off my phone also i live in the uk and the fish that u call bettas we call siamese fighting fish and we dont put males together coz they kill each other (not critisising jus saying), how do you manage to keep them together? also the peacock eels we call fire eels jus thought u might like to know


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 13, 2009)

A Siamese Fighting fish is called Betta because the scientific name is Betta splendens. We also call them Siamese Fighting Fish too.

A peacock eel is of the spiny eel family, as is the fire eel. The difference is that the fire eel gets three feet long and the peacock stays under one foot. 

Fire eel
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/mix/fireeels.php


----------



## DansDragons (Jul 13, 2009)

here's my OLD setup..man i miss this tank..


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 13, 2009)

Is that a red tail catfish? What size tank? What do you keep now? Those are some nice fish.


----------



## DansDragons (Jul 13, 2009)

1 Red Tail Cat
1 Barramundi
2 Oscars
2 Giant Gouramis
1 Datnoid
1 Jaguar cichlid
1 Silver Arowana

the tank was a custom built 150g. i sold those fish about 2 years ago, havent kept anything since, but i'm thinking about a nice planted discus tank in the future


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome stock list! I would love to have a tank that big. Someday.

A discus tank sounds nice, too much maintenance for me though.


----------



## Kimix (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm jealous of your Puntius denisonii, I really want those someday.


L007






L091






L127a






L187b






L190






L201






L270


----------



## Kimix (Jul 13, 2009)

Red Tail






Tilapia buttikoferi






Rainbow Fish






Leporinus fasciatus 






I also have... Mystus leucophasis, Polypterus ornatipinnis, Oxyeleotris marmorata


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jul 13, 2009)

Those are Some Really nice Plecos you got there.


----------



## Pacmaster (Jul 13, 2009)

Lorgakor said:


> Awesome stock list! I would love to have a tank that big. Someday.
> 
> A discus tank sounds nice, too much maintenance for me though.


That would be a great stocklist if they werent all in the same tank . . .
I love all those species, but that picture is just the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen in my life . . .
The tank may be 150g, but the footprint is all wrong for even the oscars or gouramis . . .


I would not be surprised if those fish actually died 2 yrs ago and not "were sold"!

I saw that pic earlier, and have been fighting the urge to post my opinion on it, but I just cant hold it in any more . . .



Dan, I dont mean to flame you personally, but that pic gives people the idea that a tank like that is ok . . .

Those are beautiful fish, but that pic just about breaks my heart.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I was assuming that is why they were sold. They outgrew the tank.

Those fish look pretty healthy, and that tank is less stocked than alot of others I have seen. If it has adequate filtration and maintenance, then it isn't that bad, it's a good size growout tank. As long as it isn't long term. 

Kimix: I got a great deal on the denisoni barbs, they are stupid expensive in the stores, but I got them privately. My favourite fish!

Awesome plecos, I love that 190. I would love a Royal but they get too big for me. How do you find the Leporinus? I heard they were pretty nippy. What size tanks do you have? Must be pretty big!


----------



## KadeshAvic (Jul 13, 2009)

My Red Belly Piranhas from about 2 years ago... only one remains


----------



## froggyman (Jul 13, 2009)

KadeshAvic said:


> My Red Belly Piranhas from about 2 years ago... only one remains


Just saying but red bellies do best in schools....


----------



## DansDragons (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL.
given that all those fish(except the barramundi) lived in that tank for over 3 years, had 1500g in filtration and i never had a problem or a death, i'd say it's perfectly ok . 

take your opinion somewhere else, it's not needed here.



Pacmaster said:


> That would be a great stocklist if they werent all in the same tank . . .
> I love all those species, but that picture is just the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen in my life . . .
> The tank may be 150g, but the footprint is all wrong for even the oscars or gouramis . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Beardo (Jul 14, 2009)

DansDragons said:


> here's my OLD setup..man i miss this tank..


Maybe its just me, but that tank looks horribly over-stocked. :? 

I miss having fish, until I think about water changes....ugh.


----------



## KadeshAvic (Jul 14, 2009)

froggyman said:


> Just saying but red bellies do best in schools....


Well the pet shop owner I bought them from said 1 per ten gallons and I had a 20 gallon tank  The Problem was I left it at a relatives house for the summer (I went back home from school) and they underfed them or something.

I guess I will just have to call it a $15 meal


----------



## Diggy415 (Jul 14, 2009)

here is my 55gallon, caviar is no long with us, i have in there currently female bettas, gold tetras, 2 plectos, a zebra.


----------



## froggyman (Jul 14, 2009)

KadeshAvic said:


> Well the pet shop owner I bought them from said 1 per ten gallons and I had a 20 gallon tank  The Problem was I left it at a relatives house for the summer (I went back home from school) and they underfed them or something.
> 
> I guess I will just have to call it a $15 meal


thats the thing about red belly piranhas they need a fairly large 55gallon or more tank to be really happy and healthy... im sorry that both are gone now


----------



## KadeshAvic (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh maybe i typo'd somewhere, but one ate the other, and I still have one alive and health. So is the best thing to do to get a big tank and have 4-5 of them in there?

Thanks.


----------

